# free stuff referral etiquette



## delsoljb32 (Aug 8, 2005)

I was curious about the etiquette regarding the "free stuff for referral" (i.e. freeipods.com, etc) on MacOSX.com. I want to get some free stuff, but dont want to abuse the site for my "referrals" if it is frowned upon. I wanted to ask before I started to put it into my profile, etc. Thanks.


----------



## bobw (Aug 8, 2005)

One line link in your Sig would be ok.


----------

